# KH-270 Brother electronic KM questions



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello,
I was thinking of buying a KH-270 brother KM. Can someone give me an overview of what exactly this machine can do?

I was hoping that it will create a double knit fabric for making afghans. Would it be able to tuck on the mainbed while the ribber is engaged?

Your comments are appreciated as I am trying to collect enough information to make a decision.
Thank you


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

First, let me say that I don't own one. That said, From my research, which began before I would consider buying even one machine (though I add more as new information becomes available to me), this is the information I was able to find out, and saved, about the KH-270:

Brand names it was distributed under: Brother, CompuKnit Bulky, KingKing Bulky
Manufacture Date: 1990
Gauge: 9 mm (chunky)
Bed: Metal
Needles: 114
Patterning Type: Electronic, with 288 built-in patterns, plus you can design your own.

It was Brother's the only electronic bulky-gauge machine Brother made...and they didn't make many. You might find it difficult to find this model, and if you do, you will likely pay over $1,000, and for that price, it won't include a ribber. Because not many were made, finding a spare at that price...well, you can see what I mean. That said, they are in demand and are said to hold their value.

*Accessories:*

Double Bed Color Changer Model: KRC900/KK RCC. (Others do not work on this model.)

Knitleaders: A Model KL116 will definitely work with this machine. You might also be able to use Models KL111, KL113 and KL115 Models, but you have to make sure they will work with a KH-270.

Ribber: KR260 and BR9 are the same models. (You cannot use the KR230 Ribber with this machine.)

Just keep in mine one thing. It's an electronic and electronics don't last forever.

_(I saved info on any brand and model I could find info for. You should just see my Excel spreadsheets - one for Brothers and their comparable models, one for Passaps, one for SilverReed, Studios, etc.. I also have photos of accessories. Some call it organized, others call it anal. I call it being prepared. You never know when you will come across one for sale. If you don't know about the model or what should come with it - in other words what to look for, you're shooting in the dark.)_


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you so much for sending that information to me Ginny.
That's exactly what I needed to know.
May I ask if you have any information on the Singer bulky electronic machine...if it exists? I have the 155 but just wondering if there is an electronic version of the 9 mm gauge?
I really appreciate the information you saved on your spreadsheet it certainly is coming in handy now 
Connie


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Connie580 said:


> Thank you so much for sending that information to me Ginny.
> That's exactly what I needed to know.
> May I ask if you have any information on the Singer bulky electronic machine...if it exists? I have the 155 but just wondering if there is an electronic version of the 9 mm gauge?
> I really appreciate the information you saved on your spreadsheet it certainly is coming in handy now
> Connie


Connie,

I didn't have any information on an electronic bulky for Silver Reed / Studio / Singer machines, so I went to:

http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/BuyingKnittingMachine.php

It does not show one either. Sorry.


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for the link and your prompt reply. I would have loved to produce a double rib baby blanket with a chunky weight. I might have to be creative with my midgauge.

Much appreciation for sharing your info!!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Connie580 said:


> Thanks for the link and your prompt reply. I would have loved to produce a double rib baby blanket with a chunky weight. I might have to be creative with my midgauge.
> 
> Much appreciation for sharing your info!!


Must it be machine knit only on a bulky electronic?


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

My goal is to machine knit a baby blanket preferably using both the ribber and the mainbed so that the blanket is basically finished when completed (no curling edges ). It doesn't have to be on a bulky . 

Currently, my Singer electronic standard gauge 560 is mispatterning it's a well used machine and the electronics are going on it . My singer 860 midgauge can not do double bed tuck. I only have a singer chunky 155 punchcard with ribber. Not sure if the 155 can produce such a fabric?

That's my situation......any suggestions...I look forward to your comments.
Thank you!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

You can do Double Jacquard on a bulky machine but the fabric will be very thick/heavy. You can obtain a nice weight of fabric when you use a standard bed machine doing any of the Double bed Jacquard techniques.


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you Sue, perhaps when I am making an afghan for my daughters I can use my bulky machine and try a double Jacquard. I never tried it and I am always up for a challenge.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Connie580 said:


> Thank you Sue, perhaps when I am making an afghan for my daughters I can use my bulky machine and try a double Jacquard. I never tried it and I am always up for a challenge.


Here is some info on Jacquard.......
http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2012/3/20/1332251434008-_sg_jacquard.pdf


----------



## Hattielynn (Jul 28, 2011)

My absolutely most favorite afghan pattern is Aran Afghan which is at goodeys.tripod.com
It's a tuck pattern, no curling edges. I made many in several sizes on my Singer 155 bulky. You would need to punch a card. A full size afghan can be made in a day.
I now have a Brother 270 and am making them on that. I'm finding that Simply Soft makes a nice soft baby blanket.

Rebecca in Maine

CORRECTED URL:

http://goodeys.tripod.com/goodeysknittingroom/id38.html


----------



## Patforster (Jan 13, 2013)

Hattielynn said:


> My absolutely most favorite afghan pattern is Aran Afghan which is at goodeys.tripod.com
> It's a tuck pattern, no curling edges. I made many in several sizes on my Singer 155 bulky. You would need to punch a card. A full size afghan can be made in a day.
> I now have a Brother 270 and am making them on that. I'm finding that Simply Soft makes a nice soft baby blanket.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this. I just purchased a 260 and have been searching for patterns for it. This is beautiful.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

The SK890 is the SInger bulky electronic machine
I think the Passap does double knit and the Toyota machines with their ribber with Simulant in it, does fairaisle without the floats. Double faced.

look on aboutknittingmachines.com for more info


----------



## Janneylynn (Dec 9, 2011)

I owned the Non-electronic KH 270 and that was called the Bulky. Same machine but was only for Punchcards.
I also had the ribber for it.
The fabric that the 270 makes is VERY thick.
I found it too thick for me most of the time and is why I sold it and went with a standard machine Plus the ribber.

I now have a standard electronic KH 940 with the ribber and I enjoy it a lot. The electronic is so much more convenient than the punchcards.
It just depends what your preferences would be. I would recommend you Check Custom Knits manufacturing for used machines, ribbers,and accessories.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Connie580 said:


> My goal is to machine knit a baby blanket preferably using both the ribber and the mainbed so that the blanket is basically finished when completed (no curling edges ). It doesn't have to be on a bulky .
> 
> Currently, my Singer electronic standard gauge 560 is mispatterning it's a well used machine and the electronics are going on it . My singer 860 midgauge can not do double bed tuck. I only have a singer chunky 155 punchcard with ribber. Not sure if the 155 can produce such a fabric?
> 
> ...


This is my favorite quick and fabulous baby blanket - a video by Diana Sullivan. Take a few notes as you watch and it is so easy! 



 All done but the beginning and ending yarn to weave in and it lays flat. So soft and scrumptious! Yeah! :thumbup: Ann


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's a link to my first double jac on my compuknit/KH270.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-68215-1.html
This was my first swatch to test the electronics and N selection. 
The argyle is one of the built in patterns.
Easy pattern knitting with multiple variable knitting options and stitch patterns up to the number of needles in work is the reason for an electronic KM. This KH also works with a ppd/cartridge & DAK. 
About the variable functions; a pattern can easily be knit double wide, double height, mirror image and upside down so it looks knit from the center point out in all 4 directions, even with double jacquards. Another variable option is to switch the MC/CC pushing a button rather than switching yarns around. It's a beautiful model to own.


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes, that is a gorgeous tuck pattern. Thank you so much for sharing. I will give it a try on the midgauge knitting machine.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Connie580 said:


> Yes, that is a gorgeous tuck pattern. Thank you so much for sharing. I will give it a try on the midgauge knitting machine.


Did you scroll down and view the pink punch tuck pattern? That was done with a tuck pattern in full needle rib on my 260. I laid out 3 double bed bulky knits and described the yarn used. The DJ argyle was knit with baby weight #3 yarn from my lcs about 1600 ypp.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

Connie580 said:


> Thank you so much for sending that information to me Ginny.
> That's exactly what I needed to know.
> May I ask if you have any information on the Singer bulky electronic machine...if it exists? I have the 155 but just wondering if there is an electronic version of the 9 mm gauge?
> I really appreciate the information you saved on your spreadsheet it certainly is coming in handy now
> Connie


The Singer/Studio/Silver Reed bulky is the 890, unfortunately no longer being manufactured. It does have a ribber.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

One more time that Mary saves the day. Thanks, Mary. Now I have something more to add to my info files.


----------



## BJ4crafts (Jan 21, 2011)

Hattielynn said:


> My absolutely most favorite afghan pattern is Aran Afghan which is at goodeys.tripod.com
> It's a tuck pattern, no curling edges. I made many in several sizes on my Singer 155 bulky. You would need to punch a card. A full size afghan can be made in a day.
> I now have a Brother 270 and am making them on that. I'm finding that Simply Soft makes a nice soft baby blanket.
> 
> ...


am I just a dummy or do I not see on that page how many to cast on and how many rows to do for that blanket


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

Connie580 said:


> Currently, my Singer electronic standard gauge 560 is mispatterning it's a well used machine and the electronics are going on it...
> That's my situation......any suggestions...I look forward to your comments.
> Thank you!


I've heard that the Silver Link can be used in place of the electronics on your Singer 560. It can also be used with your 860.


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

Connie580 said:


> My goal is to machine knit a baby blanket preferably using both the ribber and the mainbed so that the blanket is basically finished when completed (no curling edges ). It doesn't have to be on a bulky .
> 
> Currently, my Singer electronic standard gauge 560 is mispatterning it's a well used machine and the electronics are going on it . My singer 860 midgauge can not do double bed tuck. I only have a singer chunky 155 punchcard with ribber. Not sure if the 155 can produce such a fabric?
> 
> ...


On a slightly different thread - if your electronics on your 560 stop working, you can buy Designaknit software and a Silverlink and you can then bypass the electronics in the 560 and have a fully computerised machine.


----------



## Patforster (Jan 13, 2013)

BJ4crafts said:


> am I just a dummy or do I not see on that page how many to cast on and how many rows to do for that blanket


It said she knit to row 514 but did not say how many to cast on. I will try it by casting on multiples of 24 since it is a 24 stitch pattern. I just purchased a punch card machine and am trying to learn it, so what do I know. LOL


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you so much for the info. I will check out the Singer bulky electronic machine.


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes, I do have DAK and use it with my 860. It works well with just using the mainbed and not using the ribber at the same time.
I am going to give it a go and just knit a tuck baby blanket with the mainbed only.
Thanks so much for the information.


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

Janneylynn said:


> I owned the Non-electronic KH 270 and that was called the Bulky. Same machine but was only for Punchcards.
> I also had the ribber for it.
> The fabric that the 270 makes is VERY thick.
> I found it too thick for me most of the time and is why I sold it and went with a standard machine Plus the ribber.
> ...


Janneylynn - maybe you can help with an issue I have with an electronic 940. I am used to the way the Silver Reed does patterning. When I tried to do some tuck knitting on my KH 940, it appears to select the wrong needles for tucking - ie. you shouldn't tuck too many stitches next to each other. I chose a simple tuck pattern from the Stitchworld pattern book, but it was selecting the needles for tucking that should have been plain knitting and tucking the others - I ended up with heaps of loops. I looked for a button where I could reverse the pattern selection so that the opposite needles were selected for tucking, but couldn't find one on the KH940.

Since you have a KH940, do you know is there a way to reverse which needles are selected for patterning ?


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

aussieHC said:


> Janneylynn
> 
> Since you have a KH940, do you know is there a way to reverse which needles are selected for patterning ?


I'm not Jannelynn,but I also have a KH940.

There is a variation key to reverse the selection. It's on page 40 of the manual. Push the first button in the row on the right side of the knitting machine.


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

Maryknits513 said:


> I'm not Jannelynn,but I also have a KH940.
> 
> There is a variation key to reverse the selection. It's on page 40 of the manual. Push the first button in the row on the right side of the knitting machine.


Hi Maryknits513 - I just had a look at pg 40 and the key described there just reverses the direction of the pattern - but what I want is selecting the opposite needles for patterning. I chose a tuck pattern, and the needles I expected to tuck were plain knitting, and those I expected to be plain were tucking - it caused looping because there were too many stitches in a row being tucked. What I want to find is a button on the 940 that will choose the opposite needle selection for tucking so that only a few stitches are tucked. What puzzles me, is that the Brother manual specifically states that it is a tuck pattern, so I don't know why it is tucking on the stitches that should be knitted plain.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Connie580 said:


> Thank you so much for sending that information to me Ginny.
> That's exactly what I needed to know.
> May I ask if you have any information on the Singer bulky electronic machine...if it exists? I have the 155 but just wondering if there is an electronic version of the 9 mm gauge?
> I really appreciate the information you saved on your spreadsheet it certainly is coming in handy now
> Connie


Singer has/had the 890 Bulky. Silver Reed were modular machines - All used the same electronics to run the machines.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

aussieHC said:


> Hi Maryknits513 - I just had a look at pg 40 and the key described there just reverses the direction of the pattern - but what I want is selecting the opposite needles for patterning. I chose a tuck pattern, and the needles I expected to tuck were plain knitting, and those I expected to be plain were tucking - it caused looping because there were too many stitches in a row being tucked. What I want to find is a button on the 940 that will choose the opposite needle selection for tucking so that only a few stitches are tucked. What puzzles me, is that the Brother manual specifically states that it is a tuck pattern, so I don't know why it is tucking on the stitches that should be knitted plain.


What that button does is reverse the colors, so the black squares turn white and white squares turn black. The tuck buttons will set the carriage to put a yarn over on the needles in B position (white square) and knit the needles in D position (black square).

Look at a punch card with a tuck stitch design, like this one http://www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/stdcards/brother_820_cards.pdf. Card number 8 Almost the whole card is punched out with very few white spaces. On electronic machines, Tuck stitch designs usually have the stitches tucking programmed in, then the reverse key is punched to save time and storage space.

So try pushing variation key 1 and see if it works.


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

Maryknits513 said:


> What that button does is reverse the colors, so the black squares turn white and white squares turn black. The tuck buttons will set the carriage to put a yarn over on the needles in B position (white square) and knit the needles in D position (black square).
> 
> Look at a punch card with a tuck stitch design, like this one http://www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/stdcards/brother_820_cards.pdf. Card number 8 Almost the whole card is punched out with very few white spaces. On electronic machines, Tuck stitch designs usually have the stitches tucking programmed in, then the reverse key is punched to save time and storage space.
> 
> So try pushing variation key 1 and see if it works.


Thanks, that sounds like what I want to do. I usually use my Silver Reed with DesignaKnit, but my Brother 940 has been sitting idle for a few months, so I thought I would use it for the tuck stitch item I'm knitting for a friend - hadn't done tuck stitch on it before.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Maryknits513 said:


> What that button does is reverse the colors, so the black squares turn white and white squares turn black. The tuck buttons will set the carriage to put a yarn over on the needles in B position (white square) and knit the needles in D position (black square).
> 
> Look at a punch card with a tuck stitch design, like this one http://www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/stdcards/brother_820_cards.pdf. Card number 8 Almost the whole card is punched out with very few white spaces. On electronic machines, Tuck stitch designs usually have the stitches tucking programmed in, then the reverse key is punched to save time and storage space.
> 
> So try pushing variation key 1 and see if it works.


 Also check your stitch world book page 163 pattern 223 thru page 168 pattern 281. There also a few others on that page and on the next pages. Just pick the pattern where there are no 2 white stitches together.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

IMHO The Brother/KnitKing 270 is an awesome electronic 9mm KM!! Love it!! Have never had any issues,am the original owner.Also have the Brother 260 punchcard 9mm KM..as a back-up if the electricty is off!! Hasn't happened-probably because of the 270!! <G>

Cannot recommend this 270 KM enough !! So easy to learn-never had any issues/problems.

Still can't believe Brother decided to quit manufacturing KMs!! Also have their standard electronic KMs.


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

30Knitter said:


> Also check your stitch world book page 163 pattern 223 thru page 168 pattern 281. There also a few others on that page and on the next pages. Just pick the pattern where there are no 2 white stitches together.


Yes, I had originally chosen the patterns from Stitchworld, and I realise that you shouldn't use multiple tuck stitches next to each other. My problem was that when I chose one of those on my Brother 940, the reverse set of stitches was being selected for tucking - and I couldn't see a switch that would reverse the selection - the manual indicated that the reverse button would reverse the direction eg. with a fairisle motif, but it didn't say that the reverse needle selection would be used for tucking. Anyway, I'll give it another go this week. In the meantime, I've loaded up a tuck pattern in DesignaKnit with the SK 840 Silver Reed.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

mtnmama67 said:


> Still can't believe Brother decided to quit manufacturing KMs!! Also have their standard electronic KMs.


Brother quit manufacturing because the factory in China where the machines were made was destroyed by an earthquake. The demand for knitting machines was very low at that time so Brother decided that not to spend the money to continue manufacturing knitting machines.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

aussieHC said:


> Thanks, that sounds like what I want to do. I usually use my Silver Reed with DesignaKnit, but my Brother 940 has been sitting idle for a few months, so I thought I would use it for the tuck stitch item I'm knitting for a friend - hadn't done tuck stitch on it before.


I have never owned a Brother 940 but on all the other Brother electronics that I have owned it isn't the reverse key (number one that Mary said) that you need to use but the negative key. The reverse key just turns the pattern round like you said it did. If a rabbit is facing left it will face right. You need to use the negative key (which is number 7 on a 965) this is the key that selects the needles differently.
If the pattern you have selected from the Stitchworld book is a tuck then it should do it correctly so it sounds to me like the negative key is already on and needs to be switch off.
I have just looked at a 930 manual, that I believe is the same as the 940, and you have to press key number 6 the KHC key.


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

susieknitter said:


> I have never owned a Brother 940 but on all the other Brother electronics that I have owned it isn't the reverse key (number one that Mary said) that you need to use but the negative key. The reverse key just turns the pattern round like you said it did. If a rabbit is facing left it will face right. You need to use the negative key (which is number 7 on a 965) this is the key that selects the needles differently.
> If the pattern you have selected from the Stitchworld book is a tuck then it should do it correctly so it sounds to me like the negative key is already on and needs to be switch off.
> I have just looked at a 930 manual, that I believe is the same as the 940, and you have to press key number 6 the KHC key.


Thanks Susieknitter - will give that a go.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

aussieHC said:


> Yes, I had originally chosen the patterns from Stitchworld, and I realise that you shouldn't use multiple tuck stitches next to each other. My problem was that when I chose one of those on my Brother 940, the reverse set of stitches was being selected for tucking - and I couldn't see a switch that would reverse the selection - the manual indicated that the reverse button would reverse the direction eg. with a fairisle motif, but it didn't say that the reverse needle selection would be used for tucking. Anyway, I'll give it another go this week. In the meantime, I've loaded up a tuck pattern in DesignaKnit with the SK 840 Silver Reed.


Make sure the reverse light isn't lit for your tuck on the 270.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

Maryknits513 said:


> I'm not Jannelynn,but I also have a KH940.
> 
> There is a variation key to reverse the selection. It's on page 40 of the manual. Push the first button in the row on the right side of the knitting machine.


OOPS! Susieknitter is correct. It should be button number 6, not button #1. I should have read the manual instead of relying on my very fallible memory. 

Hope my mistake didn't cause too much trouble.


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

GrammaAnn said:


> This is my favorite quick and fabulous baby blanket - a video by Diana Sullivan. Take a few notes as you watch and it is so easy!
> 
> 
> 
> All done but the beginning and ending yarn to weave in and it lays flat. So soft and scrumptious! Yeah! :thumbup: Ann


That is a great pattern and video! It brought back memories of my machine knitting days.


----------

